# New Member - AY still around?



## SixPackMan (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi all bodybuilders and aspiring fitness elites, 

New member here and was reading through all the discussions and forum, and kept bumping into
AY.  I hear great things from her, but can not seem to find a contact.  Is she still around?  Sorry if 
I'm not supposed to post that question here, just curious since everyone spoke highly of her.


----------



## Riles (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome, AY is just a memory


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

